# Ruleta electronica usando 7 flip flop(contador aleatorio)



## carloshernandez (Feb 3, 2008)

Hola todos, soy carlos de republica dominicana, soy nuevo en esto y me han puesto un proyecto un poco dificil para mi; es hacer una releta electronica usando 7 flip flop donde debo agotar los siguientes pasos:

1- Diagrama de estado.
2- Tabla de estado. 
3- Tabla caracteristica y de excitacion.
4- Hacer los mapas de karnaugh y las reduciones de las ecuaciones. 
5- Hacer el diagrama del circuito logico.
6- Hacer la documentacion del proyecto. 

El profesor dice que basicamente lo que necesito es un contador que cuente de forma aleatoria, pero he buscado y no se por donde comenzar.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 3, 2008)

carloshernandez dijo:
			
		

> ......El profesor dice que basicamente lo que necesito es un contador que cuente de forma aleatoria, pero he buscado y no se por donde comenzar.


Supongo que se refiere a hacer un registro de desplazamiento realimentado.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_feedback_shift_register

Pero seguramente en clase debe haber señalado distintos metodos para generar secuencias pseudoaleatorias y ahora te da el ejercicio para que los apliques.


----------



## carloshernandez (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola chicos como estan todos.

la verdad es que no se que mas hacer, donde mas buscar.

estoy utilizando 5 flip flop tipo d para tratar de hacer un contador pseudo aleatorio que cuente de 0 a 31 de forma aleatoria, ya hice el diagrama de estado, tabla de estado, tabla de excitacion, tabla caracteristica, pero cuando hago las reducciones de las ecuaciones booleanas a travez de los mapas de karnauth optengo demaciadas compuertas. 

otra cosa si consigo hacer el contador como puedo conectarlo a dos display que me muestren la secuencia del conteo. que debo hacer.

recuerden el contador es con 5 flip flop.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 9, 2008)

Y la secuencia del contador, como la elegiste?  al azar o siguiendo algun criterio?


----------



## carloshernandez (Abr 9, 2008)

La secuencia la escogí al azar, sin ningún criterio, por que como tu sabrás el contador es PSEUDO aleatorio, ósea que en algún momento se sabe la secuencia del mismo. 

Este proyecto tengo que entregarlo el sábado o reprobare la materia, he hecho mi mayor esfuerzo pero no tengo los antecedentes necesarios para hacer este proyecto y los manuales que he encontrado  en Internet no me ayudan, además del circuit maker que utilizo es la versión para estudiante ósea que no acepta mas de 50 elementos y el workbench  mucho menos. 

Si me ayudan le estare infinitamente agradecido. 

Gracias Eduardo de ante manos por tu ayuda tan rápida.


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 13, 2008)

no se si ya hayas entregado tu proyecto pero puedes usar las compuertas 74ls154 para lo que necesitas asi hice yo una ruleta si aun estas a tiempo contactame y te doy el diagrama de verdad que si funciona y en si con compuertas and con histeresis puedes generar tu pulsador


----------



## mikel17 (Mar 26, 2009)

abri denuevo este tema porque me parecio interesante hacerlo como un poyecto..

Como puedo hacer una ruleta?  pero quiero que por ejemplo la ruleta sea de 40 led's y ala hora de encender prendan unos 30 y empiezen a girar y girar.. por cada giro que se vayan apagando led's hasta que se quede solo 1 led prendido o ninguno, cuando pase esto que prendan denuevo otros 30 y gire y gire pero al sentido contrario esta vez hasta quedarse todo apagado y asi sucesivamente. 

No se si me entienden la idea? 

Y solo puedo usar: compuertas flipflops 555 ..  ttl. 

Gracias.


----------



## keinner (Nov 22, 2011)

carloshernandez dijo:


> Hola chicos como estan todos.
> 
> la verdad es que no se que mas hacer, donde mas buscar.
> 
> ...



me pordrias facilitar el diagrama de estados porfa


----------

